
Ask HN: What is the state of C++ vs. Rust? (2019 edition) - adgasf
Previous discussion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12744317<p>How have things evolved since then?
======
lispre
Rust is not for common project. Rust is only for safety.

I just recommend modern C++ and golang

------
jedisct1
C++ has come a long way, and C++20 is extremely promising. Modern C++ can be
as safe as Rust.

